# Picking up an M1 Garand



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I was talking to my neighbor (older retired Marine) the other day about guns and we got on the topic of M1s and how I would love to have one due to the fact they are a great piece of history. Well, turns out his buddy back in PA where he is from is selling his. He said it was in like new shape and the bore was in excellent condition. 

Well, guess who is getting a Springfield M1 Garand. Me baby, me!!!
He's selling me the gun and 1,500rds of surplus ammo for $1500. Saw some pics of it the other day and it is a real find!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the Garand . If you have any questions or problems with it let me know. Might want to check the headstamp on the ammo and make sure it isnt PS or KA


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Orlando. I would assume that those are some of the corrosive loads?

He's selling the gun for $1100 and the ammo for .30/round (basically what he paid for it). I was in Gander Mountain a few months ago and saw a Garand that was not in nearly as good of shape as this one for $1900. In all, I think its a pretty good deal. 

Nice pic by the way. Did you get those at Perry? I saw where you can purchase them for reasonable prices from the CMP. I'm joining one of the affiliated members of the CMP next month so hopefully I can get in on a few through them.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

KA is Corrosive PS just has some plain bad rds, has blown up some rifles, all Korean surplus
You cant gauge the value of a firearm that you see for sale at Gander Mt. Every Mil Surplus firearm I have ever saw there was marked up 2-3 times what it was worth
Yes these came from Camp Perry. If you havent bought the rifle yet thats where I would go and save abunch of money. You can get a Garand with a brand new commercial barrel for less than $900.00. The ones I have pictured range in price from $400.00 -$900.00 
Sounds to me that the only deal you may be getting is the ammo , but then again it all depends on what kind it is. Ask him and get back with me and I'll let you know about it
Anything made before the 1950's is corrosive also
Garand "might" be worth what hes asking but would need alot more info on it.
Good luck


----------

